# battlefield vietnam NOT WORKING AT ALL help please



## truman91 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello ive been trying to help out my brother install his battle field Vietnam onto his computer and it was just doing the" work in progress" symbol and nothing would happen. I started i changed the admin, made sure nothing was blocking program changed it to 260 color setting and low resolution. The best i have gotten is to a 3 second black screen, then back to home screen. I have also made sure he was running the most updated version i could find. This had been really bugging me, Ive written into allot of forms and people are having the same problem with battlefield 1934 and Vietnam but nobody seems to have any answers. Here is my brother computer stats i know there not the best but would be enough to run atleast. 

Operating system: Windows 7 home premium 6.1 build 7601
Manufacturer Hewlet-Packard
Processor Intel Core 2 quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.50GHz 4 CPUs,~2.5GHz
Memory 8192 ram
Page file 4974 mb used, 11337 available
Direct Version DirectX 11Display
Name: Intel G45/G43 Express Chipset
Manufacturer Intel Corporation
Chip type Intel 4 series express chip set family
DAC Type: international
Approx total memory 1659 mb
Current display mode 1920x1080 32 bit 60Hz
Monitor HP w2338h wide LCD monitor
Drivers
Main driver igdumd64.dll,igd10umd64.dll,igdumd
Version 8.15.10.2226
DDI version 10
Driver model WDDm 1.1


----------

